# Long Coat Blue Girl



## Jimmy_misha (May 2, 2012)

This is Misha, She is Currently 9months old and really is a great dog. 
there aren't very many solid Blue coats about, seem to be rare!
I know she is not the stereotypical GSD but still gorgeous!  ....


_DSC0039 by Jimmy_misha, on Flickr

DSC_0500 by Jimmy_misha, on Flickr

Misha at Conic Hill3 (1 of 1) by Jimmy_misha, on Flickr
and my favourite Puppy pic:

DSC_0423 by Jimmy_misha, on Flickr


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

what a beautiful girl!!!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Gorgeous girl! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Stunning!!! I think the solid blues are very attractive.....out of standard I know! But still - absolutely stunning solid color! And very nice artsy wind photo too!

Lee


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow! Just gorgeous!


----------



## jkscandi50 (Nov 17, 2010)

She looks like a Movie Star to me!!! :wub:


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

She is so gorgeous! Love the last pic and the windy pic the best


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

wolfstraum said:


> Stunning!!! I think the solid blues are very attractive.....out of standard I know! But still - absolutely stunning solid color! And very nice artsy wind photo too!
> 
> Lee


Took the words right out of my mouth! :wub:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a gorgeous creature! And the scenery is beautiful too, where is it? There's a facebook page dedicated to blue gsds- it was started by a member of this forum with a blue named Kira


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

What a beautiful dog! Welcome to the forum! I look forward to seeing many more pictures.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Beautiful girl!  I particular to livers personally (I'm completely biased since Chance was liver & tan ) but she's gorgeous. We've got a couple members here and there who've got their own blues and livers. I always loved the unique pups!


----------



## Jimmy_misha (May 2, 2012)

Stosh said:


> What a gorgeous creature! And the scenery is beautiful too, where is it? There's a facebook page dedicated to blue gsds- it was started by a member of this forum with a blue named Kira


Taken from different places, the "windy one" was taken looking over loch lomond. 

I just had a look at some facebook pages, don't know if it was the right one, but i never thought to look for anything like that on facebook before!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I've never seen that color before. Pretty dog! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Knave (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh how beautiful! I've gotten so used to seeing the black-and-tan and sable that I forgot about all the other GSD colors. Blue is definitely not one I've ever seen before but, your girl is gorgeous. Welcome!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Simply stunning! Her coat is so nice and thick...with such a "beautiful blue/gray" cast.....
Congrats!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Here is the FB page Stosh was talking about https://www.facebook.com/BlueGSD

Your dog is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Stunning! I used to have a blue and tan.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Beautiful dog, I have to admit that Blue is actually very appealing to me too, I wish it were in standard.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow...how did I miss this?! I love blues. Wish they were not a non standard color. She's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She is very pretty. I haven't seen a solid long coat blue. Love the puppy shot.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

she's gorgoues!


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

WOW she is gorgeous! i have never seen a blue gsd before.. now since she is blue do you notice any skin issues? i know in pitbulls and dobes the blue coat normally comes with various skin issues..


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow! She is stunning!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

*beautiful girl, and I love that puppy shot too *


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I've heard of Blues,but never saw one.I was starting to wonder if it was a real color.She's gorgeous.


----------

